# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  15.04.2015г.  Перерывы  связи и предоставления услуг СПД  у  абонентов  АТС Гошево Дрогичинского рай

## ByFly

15.04.2015г.  с 14.00 до 22.00  в связи с проводимыми работами будут перерывы  телефонной связи и предоставления  услуг сети передачи данных продолжительностью до 30 минут.
	Приносим извинения за временные неудобства. 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

